#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Calculation for Dishend of Vessel

## hvg530

Dear All,

I am here writing to ask one doubt so if anybody knows this then please tell me.

I m working as Trainee Engineer. I am required to calculate how many plates of which sizes required for manufacturing of dishend?

I have calculated BlankDiameter...now i m stuck with how to calculate..numbers of plates required. I need this for procurement.

So I am requesting if any body knows this then please reply me back.



Thanks Very Much

HardikSee More: Calculation for Dishend of Vessel

----------


## simplefire

hi,
    Could you type in your question more clearly? Number of plates? are you trying to put a mitred end closure?

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear member,
If you got the diameter of the blank, then it is the plate size physically available are the informations you nedd to decide on the number of plates required for the blank. You need to join them before into sufficient ly enough for accomodating the blank plate onto joined plates. Standard plates sizes available are 2, 2..5 mts or even 1.6 mts wodth. length of the plate may vary  such as 6, 5.6, 10, 12 mts of standard mill lengths.
After joining them you nedd to do ultrasonic test or radiographic tests to make joint as good as parent plate itself. Then go for marking the blank plate dimension on to it. Cut to size and use it for dished end pressing.
Hope this clarifies your doubt.

----------


## PrashantR

Check the zip file attached . it contains a excell file calculation the dish end for a boiler

----------


## marv01

dear all,

how to calculate required power to forming dish end ??? torque or Force power


thanks,
marv01

----------


## ebadullahmomin

please send me design of 102 PSI Diameter of vessel is 660mm and hieght is 1600mm 
4 nozzles of dia 50mm at 160mm centre to centre and one nozzle at the top of dia 42mm please specify thickness of shell and dish end and other related designs
Thanks and Regards

----------


## sameercnn

gentlemen,

Try to fit whole dish in one single plate so that you can avoid lot of stresses and if you are making in two or more plates, then there will be more stress and it required RT (100%). So go for one single plate.

br,
sameer

----------


## ervarun

well we use the dish end having 2 radius one knuckle and crown radius . having 
formula like 

r=.17 D
R=.906 D
sf =50 
Height of dish end=.25 D

D= dia of tank 

how can calculate the blank dia for dat.

----------


## tmvgirish

Dear Hardik,
can you send me blank dia calculator for dished end
tmvgirish@rediffmail.com

thanks

----------


## shankargee

Prashanth thanq

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> dear all,
> 
> how to calculate required power to forming dish end ??? torque or Force power
> 
> 
> thanks,
> marv01



See the following site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Dear Hardik,
> can you send me blank dia calculator for dished end
> tmvgirish@rediffmail.com
> 
> thanks



See the following site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's prashantr

See More: Calculation for Dishend of Vessel

----------


## hariom

:Confused: 



> Dear All,
> 
> I am here writing to ask one doubt so if anybody knows this then please tell me.
> 
> I m working as Trainee Engineer. I am required to calculate how many plates of which sizes required for manufacturing of dishend?
> 
> I have calculated BlankDiameter...now i m stuck with how to calculate..numbers of plates required. I need this for procurement.
> 
> So I am requesting if any body knows this then please reply me back.
> ...




















I want how  to calculate blank diameter of dish end if you have any information,please help me. i am also a trainee .





hariom

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Free download the attached PDF file for how to calculate the dished head blank diameter, as a brochure received from Sarah Ashton,
working in behalf of  J Bown & Compant Ltd. replying my e-mail for hot forming of dished head and its blank diameter, (9 Pages & 3.51 MB)

Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Don't forget to say thanks.

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks Abdel Halim

----------


## wasada

Thanks Abdel Halim  share

----------


## purav

THANK YOU SO MUCH DEAR Abdel Halim Galala

----------


## wasada

THANKS Abdel Halim

----------


## ayyazveer

Hi dears,

see the attached link 
pressure vessel head design                    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Best Regard 
Ayyaz Akram
ayyazakram@yahoo.com

----------


## rudanikrunal

where zip file attach

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Mr. Galala,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## anep8work

> Free download the attached PDF file for how to calculate the dished head blank diameter, as a brochure received from Sarah Ashton,
> working in behalf of  J Bown & Compant Ltd. replying my e-mail for hot forming of dished head and its blank diameter, (9 Pages & 3.51 MB)
> 
> Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Abdel Halim, 

Care to share the file again? Its already dead. Thanks!

----------

